# Separation



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

I just wanna thank everyone for their support and the advice
I stopped crying and became a strong and independent woman the past few days and I have been happy for me and my child.

I can tell you that hubby wasn't happy about me being so happy cause he asked why am I happy and why am I being nice to him I told him "Why shouldn't I be?" 

I continued with my life going out and taking care of my child this morning he mentioned that he is moving out " I said okay" its like he was expecting something else.

I'm not sure how I feel right now, I'm not sad but I keep on asking myself questions.

Cause it seems like it made him happy when I was breaking down most the time.

I'm going to concentrate on my happiness and my child's.


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

I wish you and your child all the best. Your husband feels powerful and in control of you when you are upset in front of him. There is nothing wrong with being sad and upset. Just try not to get angry or breakdown in front of the prick. That way he will start to feel unsure and panicky.


----------

